# Touch up paint



## graham326

I've just purchased from Audi a touch up pencil set. I want to touch up some minor stone chips etc. Can anyone advise on the best way to do this (no instructions with the paint)
Many thanks


----------



## wallstreet

graham326 said:


> I've just purchased from Audi a touch up pencil set. I want to touch up some minor stone chips etc. Can anyone advise on the best way to do this (no instructions with the paint)
> Many thanks


How much was it?

I just bought a 3step system that really works well to hide the chips. It helps blend in the damage.

The problem with regular touch ups is that they don't blend in or blob.


----------



## Charlie

Rob (dooka) advised me on this and suggested I used a cocktail stick to apply the paint to a scratch I had, however the application principle would work equally well on stone chip (probably better)

He then wetflatted the affected area of the car and polished/waxed it = fantastic result you can't see unless you press your nose against the car and in the right light 

Charlie


----------



## graham326

It cost me £7 and comprises 2 small containers. One contains the colour and the other contains a clear liquid. The containers are like nail varnish bottles and the brush applicator is like a small nail varnish brush.
I assume I brush on the paint, wait for it to dry, then put the clear coat on afterwards. Any thoughts?
Cheers

Just found this on a google search. Will let you know how I get on:

*Instructions for Application:

It is quite easy to do, better if you know somebody who varnishes their nails.

1st of all make sure the part that requires touching up is clean and dry.

Give the base colour and good shake to mix the paint up and give it a uniform colour

As you retract the brush from the pot scrap off any excess paint, as if you don't you will just end with a big blob of paint.

Touch the tip of the brush where you require the paint to be applied.

Let it dry for about 30 mins and build it up bit by bit until it is just below the surface of the original paint level.

Let the paint completely dry for 24 hours and follow the same instructions for the clear lacquer (varnish)

Once you have finished and have left it to dry for 7 days you can if you like to

Buff it up with some paint work polish if required*


----------



## dooka

Pretty much as above..

Thoroughly clean the area, with a degreaser such as panel wipe, also use a little cocktail stick and brush to clean any old crap from around the the chip/scratch edge..

With either a cocktail stick (more fro scratches) or a fine modeling brush for chips, fill the chip/scratch. built the paint up so it sits proud of the scratch/chip. Allow to dry thoroughly, then wet sand down and polish. You should be hard pushed to see any evidence of the repair..


----------



## jayTTapp

dooka said:


> Allow to dry thoroughly, then wet sand down and polish. You should be hard pushed to see any evidence of the repair..


Hi Dooka/Charlie

When you say "wet sand down" are you taking about wet and dry paper that has been soaked and wet during this process, if so what grade and what sort of pressure do you apply??
I'm concered that I'll make a hash and damage the finish of the original paint work around the stone chip.

Also when repairing a stone chip do you apply the final laquer coat, once your happy with the finish??

Thanks Jay


----------



## Tazy

fbc


----------



## dooka

Tazy is right in what he says..

As for wet sanding, yes it is wet and dry paper soaked in water with a little washing up liquid for lube. Try and soak for as long as poss. If time permits, let soak over night, but a couple of mins in warm water doesn't hurt..

As for grades of paper.. Use the finest you need to remove the scratch, mark or paint etc..

I like to finish down with 4000 grit, makes polishing out much easier and less time consuming..

I would recommend you get some 1200, 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 and 4000 grit. mirka abralon discs are very good..

Get your self a back pad/disc, to help keep an even surface..

*..Word of warning, go gentle when wet sanding. a paint depth guage will be a very handy tool..*


----------



## steeve

This might be helpful...............

http://www.autoeducation.com/carcare/paintchips.htm


----------

